# Building a shed--to kit or not to kit



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

It's not feasible for me to build a workshop. I do my woodworking in an older one-car garage-not tiny, but not a great deal of space. My thought is to erect a shed about 10×10 and to get everything not ww related into the shed, giving me a bit more space in the garage.

I have three options: 
1) have someone construct a shed on my property. I may have to go this route (I may be having back surgery), but I'd rather not.
2) buy a kit from HD or Lowes. There seems to be different experiences with these kits, but for $1000 I can get what I want (plus flooring, paint, and shingles in some cases).
3) Get a plan and build it myself. I would probably get a better shed, but it doesn't look like I'd save and $'s from #2, but I don't really need the world's greatest shed for this purpose.

I'd love your wisdom on this.

BTW, I also have looked into buying a used shed and having it moved, but moving one is expensive, and folks have a hard time believing that I don't want to pay the same as a new shed when one adds up the shed and the moving costs.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm watching this thread because I have somewhat the same situation.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I ended up buying a kit (smaller and plastic yuck) but the price was hard to beat and all I wanted to do was get the lawn mower, shovels, etc.. out of the shop. It went up quick, even with the help of a 5 year old, and was loaded up in yard stuff in no time. Will it last… I figure long enough and at the time was more about getting my shop back as quick as possible.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Charles I was in situation a few years ago,bought a HD ready made plastic 9"x9" shed,it was the best thing I could have done for under a $1000,my only regret was,I should have used Flagstone/cement slabs as the foundation but all I did was to flatten the soil under it and installed the shed on the ground .
If you go this route,make sure the ground is flat,put more yard stones than the footprint of the shed(12" at least,all around),then you'll see how easily the parts for the plastic shed fits in to each other.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I hadn't looked into the resin sheds, but now that you two have recommended them, I am looking at this one:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/US-Leisure-Stronghold-10-ft-x-8-ft-Resin-Storage-Shed-157479/100652232?N=5yc1vZbu8z


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I flattened/compacted a bed of sand/gravel first then laid 16×16 pavers I had left over from previous project. I guess I should have said resin. I did make sure that the shed had molded areas to slide pine shelving into (and secured with a few screws) as some only had hangers and additional hardware you had to have.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

I made my own plans and built one. I wanted it to fit the character of the gentrifying neighborhood. The steep roof pitch both help it match the vintage homes around it and allowed for a loft space for extra storage.

I built the floor system out of salvaged decking from a deck I replaced. The old deck railing 4×4 posts turned into the roof support brackets. The windows were also salvaged. The beaded board for the doors was leftover from another project.









Check Craigslist for building materials.


----------



## Oldsaxon (Jul 17, 2013)

I bought a wood shed kit when I lived in London. It went together easy and it was dry as a bone. Then I bought a place in Wales. I undid the screws, stacked the panels in the back of the moving van, rebuilt the shed in Wales and it's still easy, dry and not unattractive. I like kit sheds.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Basswood, that's a beaut. It's clear that you like what you ended up with better than a kit. Was it cheaper or just better?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

A shed sounds like a great idea to get stuff out of your workspace. If I had a shed it would probably turn into a lumber kiln!


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't know where you live but around here there are several custom build shed company's. My son in law just bought a 10×12 shed and he paid less for it delivered and setup then it would have cost us to buy all the required materials and make all the trips to pick everything up. You may want to check and see what's available in your area.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

By largely using salvaged materials, I saved money and the result was something that looked older than it was, which I wanted.

I paid for wall studs, roof rafters, T1-11 siding (saves money on sheathing), loft floor framing, osb roof sheathing and roofing, some hardware and stain.

Probably about $1K, similar to a kit but with extra loft space and some character. Also kept some stuff out of the landfill.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

My shed is a kit 3 bay hip roof carport 9m x 6m, the slab is 9m x 9m. I filled in the walls with 2nd hand factory roof lights, timber and tin. It looks like it's been there forever.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a contractor friend that was asked to build a kit shed from HD or Lowe's. He took the job with the understanding that he always culled and sent back any lumber that he didn't want in his structures. They agreed. He told me that he had more in the shed with his needing better lumber and their original purchase than he could have just bought and built it for. From that I would have to say go out and pick your lumber and build your shed unless you really don't care what goes into the shed.


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

I built an 8×12 shed with 10' ceilings for about $500.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Sounds impressive. How did you manage that?


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

I think it depends on how big a shed you need. A place close to me will drop a 6×6 shed, vinyl sided, shingled roof wooden floor for about $750.00, you will have to prepare the site. Not sure what vendors you have close by you though. The place I'm talking about is primarily run by Amish folks. I think if I were trying get to get yard stuff out of my shop, I would go with the resin type. easy to erect and move if needs be. also dont have to worry about the floor right away, you can always lay down some pavers and move the shed onto them later?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

To save on money and time a kit sure sounds good. Look closely at how they build them, not all are the same and some are outright scary that I have been shown once they were installed. Myself I prefer to build my own but I also have a friend that gets me into construction sites and lets me take whatever is in the scrap pile so the money part is considerably less in this regard. Time of course is a factor, building your own and working a full time job, or as you mentioned having surgery all come into play. After 10 hours of repairing cars and trucks I am not always in the mood to come home and throw down some more sweat to get something done.

Either way a tough call, if you build your own put some time into it and plan for expansion. I have and this has made life much easier when the time came to do some add-ons.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

I built my own shed, nothing fancy though. It was simple 2×4 construction, 3/4" plywood floors, and 1/2 plywood walls, covered with cheaper vinyl siding from Home Depot, with 10 - 12 foot peak (I wanted to hang bikes and what not. I think I spent about $600 on it and the shed is 8'x12' I put it on cement blocks as I would need a permit to have it on footings. It isn't fancy, but it works.


----------



## jroot (Jan 20, 2015)

Be aware of municipal bylaws about the size of any buildings on your site, unless you are prepared to remove it when you move. Here, it has to be under 100 square feet. That seems kind of small for a work shop. Larger than that, and you'll need a building permit. I make do in my basement, but it means a LOT of dusting for my better half.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Jroot,

Most of this discussion has not been about a workshop, but about a shed to get non-ww things out of the workshop.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah they get us here but if you put it on 4×4 post it is considered a removable building.

See below for my last creation in the yard, when the kids are older I made it so I can remove the nose section and have a nice storage shed for 4×8 panels and such. Even have power to it. Cost me maybe 300 including all the bells and whistles I put inside for the kids to play with.


----------



## MoshupTrail (Aug 11, 2011)

I built one from a kit. I think it was 10×12. I replaced some parts that I didn't like their quality. When it was delivered I stacked up all the trusses and one was 2" shorter than the others. They replaced it. Still, it was not cut with accuracy I would have built it with, but once complete it was fine. And after a while I forgot about all the imperfections.

So, if you are a perfectionist, build it yourself. But if you don't want to mess with all the planning and just want to git er done, then I think a kit would be fine, and maybe quicker.

I suspect that if you build from a plan, you'll pay about the same - because you'll buy quality wood. The kit will NOT be the quality lumber you would have bought probably. So the cheaper materials compensate for the extra you pay for the kit.


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

I was in the same position and went with building my own after seeing some of the corner cutting the kits used like 24" on center studs, etc. I think I paid about the same but got much higher quality, higher ceiling, and slightly larger.


----------



## eltee (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm curious how this turned out. I'm also in the same position. Need to clear the garden stuff out of my garage. I'd love a 10×12 shed with a loft for air drying lumber. I think I want to build it from plans myself to learn the framing and carpentry skills along the way. I've also never installed a shingled roof, so there's that experience too.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

One nice thing about building a shed with a loft, is that you can do a lot of the roof framing, sheathing and even roofing whilst standing in said loft… rather than on actual scaffolding.

I actually put the first 4' of sheathing on both roof decks, added roofing felt and shingles, then added the rest of the roof deck to the ridge on one side, and finished roofing that side standing in the loft.

It takes a little practice roofing upside down though.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I doubt I'll go this route, but if I build my own, I'll need a plan at least to get started. There are lots and lots of sources for plans. Any sources you particularly recommend?


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

@ CharlesA - I assembled that exact resin shed for an older gentleman and I put it on gravel raked out. When it was up it still felt pretty spongey when you stepped into it, and you could see the doors rack in the frames. So if you go that route put it down on a mini deck to give it solid footing or put it on an area with a pad. Or maybe gravel and stone dust tamped out and dampened. Not 100% necessary as it still functions as intended. I did it alone but two people is much better - the panels require self-tapping screws (included) and it helps to have someone on the opposite side of the panel push back while you're driving the screw.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

CharlesA,

I have built this one twice now, in a 10' x 14'. I like the plans, and I like the results. My general sense was that as the shed got larger, prefab kits or prebuilts made less and less sense. The kit from Summerwood seemed astronomically expensive, I don't actually know my materials costs, but probably not 25% of the kit number.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I am in the process of building a 12×12 shed. The foundation and the studs are up. Got the roof rafters and the singles but the ice and snow still here; so its on hold for now.


----------



## steph33 (Sep 5, 2010)

I built a custom workshop in the yard with professionals last year. The best thing I ever did! The wooden kit shed standing next to it looks like a joke now. In the spring we tear it down and rebuild with our own plans and lumber, In my opinion the kit sheds are crap. They don't last and the wood is flimsy and low quality.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Check used cargo containers. They come in 8'x8'x10' size and larger.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Arminius (interesting name, btw, perhaps you should call me calvinus),

What made that plan worth $150 with so many $10-20 plans out there?

Charles


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I built a shed a few years ago and looked at the various options. The only one that appealed to me was to build my own 12 ft x 16 ft shed. I built all the roof rafters in my garage by making a template on two full sheets of plywood. The walls were just standard 2×4 construction with a pressure treated bottom plate. I looked at a lot of options for doors and finally ended up with 6 ft wide roll up doors on each end of it which are more secure than wood ones. In the end, it cost a lot less than having someone build it, buying a kit or getting a pre-built one. It is sitting on a concrete pad that was there for the previous shed which fell apart.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Just to be clear, this is your business, Elridge?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

_Family Handyman magazine has a lot of storage shed plans. The plans are free and have materials lists so you can price them out before you build.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

...oh, and if time is of the essence, I put up that Rubbermaid resin shed in about three hours. That includes spreading and raking out all the gravel. Instant gratification that you could disassemble and move on site or take with you if you ever wanted.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

I suspect there were not quite as many available through the internet when I first bought the plans, but it was definitely one of the more expensive ones despite a 50% off sale if I recall correctly. What I liked about the plans was that it is a true set of plans, not 1-2 drawings but a full documentation package. Probably would not care as much now, but at the time I had never built a structure of any significance and had barely started woodworking. With documentation, support, and annotated video, it was a good resource.

The other thing I liked was that the plan package ends up being bespoke - you choose from a very wide range of designs and options, and are provided with a plan for exactly what you want. When I considered the number of hours and the amount of money I would spend, saving $70-80 so I could use a plan that was not exactly what I wanted seemed like a false economy. I would probably have more confidence now to customize a less detailed plan, but if I could just pick the option I am not sure I would bother.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the helpful replies.

I'm not all that much closer to a decision, but I am exploring my options.

*If resin*, then the one from HD above or something like this from Costco. Why would I choose resin? If building my own from wood is beyond what I'm up for given my continuing back issue.

*If Build my own*, then I'll look closely at the cheap plans versus the very cool one that Arminius suggested. I've done a lot of minor construction/home improvement work, but I've never built a structure. I may end up going with the more elaborate plan.

*If custom built*, I'm looking at a couple of quotes from folks who do it locally. We'll see.

I still hold out hope that someone will sell their used shed at a reasonable price and I can have it done in one fell swoop.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I downloaded a 10×8 plan for $10 from the web just to see what the materials would cost. Looks like $1200-1500. I just looked up every item on homedepot.com to get a rough idea.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

8X8 kit shed from HD. Kit cost $500 plus 3/4" plywood floor, 3 additional PT 2X4 for an additional support base and 1 square of shingles. probably < $700. made it easy to allow my 1 car 12X20 garage become a WW/home repair shop. best thing i ever did.


----------



## Dave99 (Jun 8, 2013)

Okay, let's face it, I'm tired of having shovels, rakes falling on my car and I want to get that pesky garden stuff out of my garage. Have been thinking what everyone else has been.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Just got the diagnosis on my back. Building my own is not in the cards. I'm going to save all my back straining for woodworking I enjoy.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I built a garden shed from a HD kit at the last house.

I had a cement contractor pour the floor and insert J-bolts. I built the walls in the garage where I had a level floor and good lighting. My son-in-law and I carried the wall sections out to the pad, bolted them down and had the shed up and the roof on in about 5 hours.

I bought a cheap paint sprayer and sprayed the interior (walls and roof) white.

Made a great home for the lawn tractor, snowblower, shovels, rakes, etc. I built a wood storage rack along the back wall so I had a dry place to store lumber.


----------



## mIps (Oct 10, 2012)

FWIW, I built my 8×12 shed for about $700. It's not insulated or anything. I dig the hole for the footings by hand and did all the construction myself. Even though I know it's far from perfect, I'm still proud of it.


----------



## eltee (Jan 18, 2014)

I just bought an 8×12 plan from icreatables for $10. Probably the same one CharlesA bought. They have a great youtube series showing how its built.

Ditto on the materials cost. ~$1500 from HD. Its a nice big shed though. Trimmed out and sturdy with proper floor joists and a gabled roof. I'd love to build this thing, but might shop around for lower price materials from local suppliers. Even if I can get someone to match the quote and include delivery I'd be ahead of the curve. I'll blow half a day just picking everything and getting it to my driveway if I go the HD route.

I'd also like to modify it slightly to include a loft for wood storage and air drying boards.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

For those of you with resin sheds-since you got it, have you ever wished it had been a wood shed? If so, why?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Just found a guy on Craigslist that will do blocks and skids, build unpainted 10×8 on site for $1050. Looking good.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Last spring I built a 12" x 8' shed for lumber. The 12" sides slope from 10' back to 8'. It cost about $800.00 for materials and looks good. Someone gave me two small windows and some metal roofing. My wife painted it. I haven't gotten the bill for that yet! It is now full and I have to decide if I want to think about moving it 400 miles to my new house. Wasn't thinking of moving when I built it. 
I do like that I controlled the quality of the construction-such that it is. Probably have about $1,000.00 now with paint included.


----------



## JKMDETAIL (Nov 13, 2013)

Love the conversation here. I am looking like several other at the options. One option I have not seen is the pre-fab metal. I drove by the ones in the lot at Lowes and you would have to put them in the price range of the resin kits. So whats the opinion on those?


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

I found a 12×20 shed with a 5×12 lean-to on one end on CL for $750. Talked to a guy about moving it and he said it would be no problem and would run about $100. Bought the shed and arranged the move. Had a crew that removed the lean-to and loaded it on a trailer. The mover showed up, took one look and said he couldn't move it. Said he thought it was smaller although I had told him the dimensions. Turns out the overhangs make it almost 14' wide and the pitched roof make it almost 12' high. Had no idea what I was going to do as it was about 40 miles from me. Talked to one of the companies that sells portable sheds and they would move it but would cost more than the shed. Finally found a guy that moved mobile homes who thought he could do it. Said would require oversize permits. Called to tell me he was on the way to get it. Asked him about permits and he said not to worry so I decided not to inquire further. He finally arrived and said that they had to lift electric wires out of the way and had met another trailer on the road but said they made it with a few inches of clearance. Did a good job of setting it up for me. Was supposed to charge $450 but I gave him $500 for all the work. Wound up with a broken window but found two at the Habitat store for $5 each so was an easy fix.


----------



## nonenone (Jun 15, 2013)

Had a 10×12 shed built by a local shed builder for ~ 1800 with delivery. It was built in his shop on 6×6 skids and he drove it right into my back yard and placed it on my bed of gravel (3" deep). No problems and no hassle on my part except setting up the bed of gravel and painting it (came primed only for that price). Great solution to get all the garden tools and most of the other camping gear out of the garage so I could devote the space to woodworking. I think a local builder is a good way to go - a bit more than HD kits or resin sheds but better quality in my opinion.


----------



## woodify (Sep 22, 2012)

I built sheld kit this past summer (10×12) from a major canadian hardware centre. I thought hey a shed kit sounds easy. One stop for all lumber, nails, etc. This company sells kits all the time they're the experts. I thought less time figuring out what I need would save me time having never built a shed before. I was wrong. There was a disconnect between the plans I was given and the materials list. Materials were missing from the kit list altogether. The timeline was extended as a result of realizing that something must be missing after the hardware store was closed for the weekend. Oh and I to pay for the extra materials. If I ever build another shed I would plan it out myself. There are lots of videos on Youtube that are get references as I found out trying to put my "kit" together.

If you buy a shed kit do your home work to make sure you get everything you'll need to put it together.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

My plan for tomorrow is to put the rafters on the shed and get it ready for the roof.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your back, hang in there!!!! I had a young friend that built sheds for a lumber yard..you might call around to all the lumberyards to compare prices…the ones he built were really quite reasonable and included set up.
It sounds like building is out of the question for you but maybe for other following the thread, I built a barn style hip roof shed many years ago. I bought a "kit" at Menards but they let me modify the kit to my liking….It has been a great shed, that has a loft. I built it bigger than I needed per the advgice of my father and have NEVER regretted it. I now even have some wood drying in it…...
Mike


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks, Mike. I'm sitting in the waiting room as I write waiting for a spinal injection. I'm 90%'sure that we'll hire the local guy to build us one-pretty close same cost as resin or a kit.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I built a 10×12 shed from a kit not the best materials or the way it was constructed. I had the high school construction class build me a 8×12 shed and it cost me the materials and pizza for the students. They got the learning experience and the quality of shed was better than the kit.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Just be aware of any home owner association rules.

Here, where I live, I have to submit a design plan to them before I can install or build one.

And, since I live in a Hurricane zone, the structure must have bells concreted in the ground, the base must be hurricane strapped, the walls and the roof must also be hurricane strapped, etc.

Not sure what your HOA is like, but you might want to make sure your square with them first.


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

I am also considering building a shed. I'm considering building it pole-barn-style, and just spread gravel for the bottom, as this seems like it will save quite a bit of money. Anybody done something like this?


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Charles, you can never have to much space so if possible and budget allows it, build it as big as possible, I have an 8×10 HD metal kit aside my workshop that I use for doing my finishing and extra wood storage the problem with the metal kits are that the sliding doors are very bad about leaking and letting rain water in so you have to keep that in mind. The workshop I have is an 12×16 which is just barely big enough to do my small boxes in so that's why I say the bigger the better.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

12Strings. I worked out of a gravel floored pole barn for several years. No matter what I did I could not keep the floor level. 23 inches of snow finaly crushed it and ruined all my equiptment. best thing that ever happened. 30×40 with a 4" concrete floor is wonderful. Still pole barn but a lot stronger. Everything I build now has a painted concrete floor. Easy to wash down and no rot or termites to be concerned about.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I built a 10×10 kit shed about 10 years ago and have never regretted it. I primed and painted every piece inside and out before assembly and used screws instead of the little nails that came with the kit.


----------



## GarageWoodworks (Jun 30, 2012)

I recently did this. I had Home Depot install the shed for me because my time is limited.

See my Facebook link for what I went with.

https://www.facebook.com/GarageWoodworks

Good luck.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't waste your money on a shed from the big box stores. They use the cheapest of materials and you will end up spending more money later on fixing it or replacing it. Built it yourself is the only way to go. That is the only way you will get exactly what you want. I've built many a shed and shops in the past 50 years. When you get older or have back problems like me, you just do it more slowly. What used to take me a day to do, I now take many days to do. I'm not in any hurry.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

There's this one on CL. 

http://huntsville.craigslist.org/bar/4548424498.html


----------



## sean28 (Jul 22, 2014)

what have you decided?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Sean, if you're asking me, the original poster, I found a guy on CL who built it for me for about the price I would have paid for the materials. That was about 4 months ago. Only problem was that he forgot the skylight I wanted installed when he built it, and he hasn't returned to install it. So I called today and asked for my $'s back for that.

Here's a pic:


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

That's a nice looking shed.
We have a local CL ad

http://huntsville.craigslist.org/for/4562354146.html

Is that in the ballpark of what your guy charged?

I've been wanting a shed to get all the gasoline powered stuff out of my shop.

-Paul


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Mine is only 8×10-$1050.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks.

I guess I need to figure out what I really need …

for the riding mower, push mower, chipper, roto-tiller, generator and chainsaw + gas cans.

None of them is anywhere near new, but I need 'em all from time to time.

I tend to "go large" with things, but money is tight right now.

Right now, they are all lined up inside a double-wide garage door - which makes it convenient to get one out without having to move all the rest. I figure that going with a smaller shed will require more juggling to get a machine out when I need it.

-Paul


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Paul, when I built my shed it came with double doors in one end (barn style shed) and I installed a back door so we could access things easier.


----------

